

Joyent Names Bryan Cantrill Vice President of Engineering - wmf
http://www.joyent.com/2010/07/joyent-names-bryan-cantrill-vice-president-of-engineering/

======
wmf
Previous discussion about BMC leaving Snoracle:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1547221>

This move makes perfect sense since Joyent loves Solaris. (In fact, Joyent
appears to be the only hip Web 2.0 cloud company that runs Solaris.)

